# Weird, purring sound when huffing?



## Lady (Dec 30, 2013)

I gave him his antibiotics and noticed how badly he needed a foot bath so I gave him that, and when I had him wrapped up in the towel laying down, he would huff occasionally if I moved my hair, or if the dog got too close, but he also made this weird, purring sound, kind of like growling but not. The vet said he didn't hear anything wrong with his lungs when he checked, is this a normal hedgie sound I just haven't heard until today?


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

The purring sound is quite normal if they feel really scared, nervous or stressed. It does sound weird or frightening to a first time listener though and will always be accompanied by some huffing and puffing making them sound like vintage car engines haha


----------



## Lady (Dec 30, 2013)

Okay, just making sure it wasn't his infection getting worse. I can understand since the dog and cats were all over him. It was the first time I had sat with him upstairs. Thank you!


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Mine has done this a couple of times too, I think she was just extra angry because both times it happened was during a food bath and nail trim.(which she is not fond of either of these things lol)


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I heard Pig growl for the first time the other week while clipping his nails. My BF decided to "help" by "distracting" him by tickling his head quills, which he doesn't like. He was not amused.


----------



## Lady (Dec 30, 2013)

Haha, awe. When Colin was in his bath I took the opportunity to stroke his quills close down by where his tummy starts. He didn't seem to mind it. Yeah, he hasn't been happy lately with me making him take his medicine. I finally understand what my mom must've felt like trying to get me to take mine when I was younger, lol.

"It's not going to get better unless you take it.."
"Mmmno!" As he squirms and tries to run away from me.

I hope this isn't affecting our bonding :|


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

He'll forgive you.  Is the medicine flavored? If not, you could try mixing a little chicken baby food with it or something to make it easier for him. Pig would gobble down his amoxicilin because it was bubble gum flavor or something, but then his Baytril was plain and it was such a pain trying to get him to take it until I hid it in chicken baby food. Fussy little boy.


----------



## Lady (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't think it's flavored because one's just a gel and the others a pink liquid that looks like pepto bismol, but I don't think it tastes like it :lol: I tried putting the gel on a piece of wet cat food yesterday and still no luck. I'll definitely try that baby food thing though, up until now the best I can do it put it on his lips so he'll lick it off..


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

You have encountered the hedgie-growl! Weirdly, they do actually make a really similar sound that is purring when contented (sometimes) that sounds almost exactly the same, except their quills are relaxed.

It seems like giving medications can actually strengthen the bond, since you have such dedicated interaction-time and he'll eventually start feeling better.


----------



## Lady (Dec 30, 2013)

Haha, awe, I hope I get to hear the purring someday, but that's great


----------

